# Upgrade Woes



## Cool G5 (Sep 1, 2009)

My current PC (P4 2.0GHZ,768MB RAM & Zebronics 7300GT 512MB AGP GFX Card) is showing up its age now. Programs run slower while encoding requires me to wait for a huge time. HD videos skip on frames while Carbide.UI runs sluggish.

I'm currently in the process of saving funds & hope to get a new PC by new year i.e. 2010 or in mids of 2010. As of now, I have fixed a budget of Rs.40K. What config should I go for considering atleast some amount of futureproofing?

My friend recently purchased a C2Q Q8200 with 4GB ram but I was not happy with the performance it offered being a Quad Core Proccy. I think Q8200 is a low-end Quad Core. Then another friend got a C2D E8400 with 2GB Ram which I feel was good but now I think C2D is also somewhat ancient. Had been doing rounds of Tech forums & found many suggesting the Phenoms to folks who have a budget of around 40K(Barring Monitor). Being an Intel user, I'm a bit skeptical about going for AMD.

So after a long thought, I have decided to go for i7 rig but as of now the prices are very high & getting a i7 rig within 40K is impossible. Then Intel is set to launch i3 & i5 processors as replacement for the current C2D & C2Q. Will the performance be similar to the current C2D & C2Q or they promise to offer more?

I'm now utterly confused about upgradation? When should I do it? What should I go for? I' ll be using this PC for encoding videos, editing photos & the regular stuff. I will game once in a blue-moon.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 1, 2009)

^^

yup, intel are launching core i3, i5 and even core i9's

all the core i7 processors will definately be a boon to video encoders, but the prices of core i7 (the current line up of monster processing power processors) will jus reduce marginally (current prices of core i7 at Rs.15K for jus the processor alone)...

Even if Intel launch i3. i5, as they are lower in performance than the core i7, the core i7 prices will not be affected much by any huge margin, its jus not possible (unless AMD does utterly out-of-the-blue kinda thingy)..lol..

So, wen they (i3, i5) are launched, the price of i7 will fall jus (according to my estimation) not below Rs.13K... (or say even 13.5K)...

there is a good possibility for u to own a core i7 system if u hv a budget of 50K (and not 40K) at this moment, so as u said u will be waiting till 2010 or the mid of 2010, im sure getting a core i7 based system will be in ur grasp.. 
---------

But encoding videos needs a good amount of processing power+RAM (and a good GPU as well, as the windows 7 OS allows u to even use the gpu for encoding along with the processor) 
----------

*just a piece of advice*: If ur query is specifically related to core i7, it wud be gr8 if u can post in the Official core i7 thread (link in my siggy) this is jus to refrain ppl from creating multiple threads for the same topic..  hope u understand..
---------


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 1, 2009)

@G5, what are the parts you want to continue from ur current sys?

The 40K for a whole-hog update or some specific parts?

b/w, if u r intending to sell ur rig, that can increase ur budget


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 1, 2009)

I would be keeping my WD 640GB SATA HDD + Seagate 40GB PATA HDD + Liteon LH-20A1P + Samsung DVD ROM from my old machine. So I'll just sell the processor, graphic card, internal dialup modem & cabinet alongwith the PSU. How much will I get?

I'm getting a new 24" or 22" LCD this month so the budget of 40K is strictly for CPU.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Sep 1, 2009)

Where have i seen thread before??? 

Anyways... mid 2010 would definitely favor i5!


----------

